
Boost Your Vim Productivity - ethagnawl
http://sheerun.net/2014/03/21/how-to-boost-your-vim-productivity/
======
sheerun
Thanks for posting this! This article is proof you can learn Vim in less than
a year and really really enjoy it :)

You can also check out my dotfiles:
[https://github.com/sheerun/dotfiles](https://github.com/sheerun/dotfiles) I'm
really proud of my .vimrc ;)

